# Feeling terrible after hanging out with friends?



## vashtanerada (Mar 12, 2015)

I've know these people for years. They're the closest friends I have and I know that they love me and care about me. I know that they never look back and think about something stupid I said or whatever, but every single time I hang out with them I spend days thinking about how much I messed it up. I just have this weird feeling that they think I was too weird, or went too far, or was trying too hard. It's led to me dreading being around them because I know that later It'll come back and I won't be able to sleep or do anything without thinking about how ridiculous I acted in that social situation. 

It's not even like I do or say risky things, I just feel like they've had enough of me and I end up ignoring them even when they ask me if I'm okay and that they miss me. It's just so frustrating that I know that I didn't do anything wrong but I'm constantly feeling like I have. I'll feel really good about something and then I'll remember hanging out with them and It'll immediately make me hate myself. I just don't get it.


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm the exact same way. Every time I come home from seeing my friends, I go back over every single moment and wonder if I said anything inadvertently that bothered anyone. I get so frustrated wondering if I did anything wrong that I'll avoid everyone for days after. It doesn't make any sense at all, but I can't seem to get past it.


----------

